# Vermeer 1600A infeed opening.



## nilzlofgren (Feb 25, 2009)

Would I be correct in assuming that the largest log that a 1991 Vermeer 1600A would accept, is 16 inches?


----------



## BewtifulTreeMan (Feb 25, 2009)

*no*

Most 16 inch drum chuck and duck chippers will take about 8 inch wood. Best case, sharp knives and soft wet wood, maybe 10 inches. Dull blades and dead dry hard wood, it can be tough to get em to take 6 inch wood. Most of the time the biggest logs i put through my chipper are about 8" by 4'. But it will take some huge long branches without stalling out.


----------



## tts1965 (Mar 22, 2009)

*Vermeer*

I have a 99 1400 BC and I can place 14 inch Logs if I have to, but me be a wood Whore that doesnt happen very often. If it has bark on it I keep it.
Yes you do have to take care of your blades.


----------



## chips_r_flying (Mar 29, 2009)

nilzlofgren said:


> Would I be correct in assuming that the largest log that a 1991 Vermeer 1600A would accept, is 16 inches?



I believe the 1600a is a non hydraulically fed drum chipper (A chuck and duck). The newer hydraulically fed drum chippers will stop the feed when the engine starts to stall. I don't know the opening size of your infeed but I would bet 100 to 1 that it's not 16" tall - you will stall the machine if you throw a large branch into that chipper. I agree with the other posts, you are pushing your luck at 8"


----------



## tomtrees58 (Mar 29, 2009)

tts 1965 said:


> I have a 99 1400 BC and I can place 14 inch Logs if I have to, but me be a wood Whore that doesn't happen very often. If it has bark on it I keep it.
> Yes you do have to take care of your blades.



:monkey:that's a drum chipper it takes 8 " max tom trees


----------



## 380LGR (Apr 1, 2009)

tomtrees58 said:


> :monkey:that's a drum chipper it takes 8 " max tom trees



the bc1400 will take a 14" piece of wood. Being a drum chipper makes no differance.


----------



## tts1965 (Apr 2, 2009)

*14" Drum Chipper*

Like those people who answer and don't have a clue what they are talking about.

A 14" Vermeer Chipper will take all of 14 Inches thats if you are able to lift a 14 inch log to the table, but what fool would waste such a large log.


----------



## 380LGR (Apr 2, 2009)

Maybe us fools dont know what we are doing when we run 27" 800+ HP chippers...


----------

